# Mais lagern



## Tyrunic (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin, ich habe von einem befreundeten Landwirt für ein paar Euro 20 KG frisch geerntete  Maiskolben bekommen.
Wie lager ich diese jetzt ein, so dass sie besonders lange halten?
Am liebsten wär mir, wenn sie über ein halbes Jahr halten würden, da ich nie besonders viel anfütter.


----------



## Stefff (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Tyrunic schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe von einem befreundeten Landwirt für ein paar Euro 20 KG frisch geerntete  Maiskolben bekommen.
> Wie lager ich diese jetzt ein, so dass sie besonders lange halten?
> Am liebsten wär mir, wenn sie über ein halbes Jahr halten würden, da ich nie besonders viel anfütter.



Servus,
also wenn de Kolben hast dann würd ichs machen wie schon zu Omas zeiten.
Kolben schälen, d.h. die Blätter zurückziehen, aber nicht ganz abmachen, dann die Kolben an ner Leine (am besten auf`m Dachboden, falls vorh.) zum trocknen aufhängen!

Gerade jetzt zu Erntedank wieder, wie jedes Jahr, uraltes Brauchtum, zumindest in Bayern!

Die gtrockneten Kolben sind dann nichts anderes als Hartmais, eben nur als ganzes.
Mais in gewünschter menge abpopeln, oder gleich alles, und dann verwenden oder Lagern!

Viel Spaß, Stefff!


----------



## cyberpeter (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Tyrunic schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe von einem befreundeten Landwirt für ein paar Euro 20 KG frisch geerntete  Maiskolben bekommen.
> Wie lager ich diese jetzt ein, so dass sie besonders lange halten?
> Am liebsten wär mir, wenn sie über ein halbes Jahr halten würden, da ich nie besonders viel anfütter.



Ganz ehrlich, ich würde ihm die Kolben wieder zurückgeben  ... #d

25 kg "Futtermais", also ohne Kolben und getrocknet, bekommt man eigentlich unter 10 €, Bruchmais ist sogar noch billiger.

 Wenn man bei den 20 KG "geernteten" Maiskolben das "Kolbenmaterial" abzieht und den Gewichtsverlust durch das trocknen bleiben vermutlich nicht mehr als 10 kg reiner Mais übrig für die Du dann einige Stunden an "Arbeitszeit" für das trocknen und das runterpuhlen investieren mußt ...

Rein rechnerisch ein schlechtes "Geschäft" ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## TimSchmidt (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Da hat er recht, der Peter. 

Im Raiffeisen 20kg hartmais für ca. 18€ bei uns. 

Optimal.


----------



## d0ni (2. Oktober 2013)

jup bei uns 50 kg für 20 euro, ises echt net wert die arbeit

deine finger werdens dir danken^^


----------



## Gemenie (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

moin der TE schreibt doch für ein paar Euro das können auch 5 sein dann lohnt sich das ganze schon.
aber davon abgesehen die Maiskolben entweder aufhängen oder abpulen und portionsweise einfrieren.
und 5 oder 6 stück 20-25 min in Salzwasser kochen in Kräuterbutter drehen und sich schmecken lassen


----------



## welsstipper (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

und die alten kolben musst du auch noch entsorgen ... ich würde die dinger nicht mal kostenlos haben wollen ... 5 kg bruchmais kosten bei uns ca 12 € ...


----------



## rainerle (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Gemenie schrieb:


> moin der TE schreibt doch für ein paar Euro das können auch 5 sein dann lohnt sich das ganze schon.
> aber davon abgesehen die Maiskolben entweder aufhängen oder abpulen und portionsweise einfrieren.
> und 5 oder 6 stück 20-25 min in Salzwasser kochen in Kräuterbutter drehen und sich schmecken lassen



......da wünsch ich dann viel Spaß beim Essen. Mensch, das ist Futter / Silage-Mais. Der wenig mit dem Mais für den menschlichen Verzehr zu tun. 

Weiters ist da Peter's Annahme mit ca. 10kg Mais nach pullen und trocknen auch noch optimistisch. Von seinen 20kg Maiskolben (nass) bleiben ihm wahrscheinlich nicht mehr als 8kg - und da sind nach der ganzen Arbeit damit auch noch 5Euro zu teuer. Von daher - wie Peter bereits geschrieben hat: kipp es dem Bauern wieder auf den Hof! Und fahr danach zum Raiffeisen oder Baywa und hol Dir nen 25kg Sack für 15-20Euro.


----------



## Pacman1710 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Morgen...

Du kannst auch einen oder zwei Maiskolben, ungetrocknet und geschählt, mit an dein Bojengewicht, falls du eine benutzen darfst, binden. Das gibt ne super Lockwirkung am Spod.

Ansonsten, würd ich auch an die Sackwahre von Baywa und Co. zurück greifen!!


Gruß Pac


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Wirkt so ein kompleter, steinharter Maiskolben, am Grund verankert, dann auf die Karpfen so, wie das güldene "M" auf den Angler, wenn er auf dem Weg nach Hause ein Hüngerchen verspürt? Was soll da locken? Bis dieses Objekt so weit befeuchtet ist, dass es auch wirkt, haben aber einige Tageskarten ihre Gültigkeit verloren!


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Andal schrieb:


> Wirkt so ein kompleter, steinharter Maiskolben, am Grund verankert, dann auf die Karpfen so, wie das güldene "M" auf den Angler, wenn er auf dem Weg nach Hause ein Hüngerchen verspürt? Was soll da locken? Bis dieses Objekt so weit befeuchtet ist, dass es auch wirkt, haben aber einige Tageskarten ihre Gültigkeit verloren!




frisch geerntet sind die nicht steinhart. #d Stadtmensch 
passiert dann erst beim trocknen. Ob's wirkt... ausprobieren.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## d0ni (3. Oktober 2013)

Manche dürften aber trotzdem sehrr hart sein, den mais lässt man halt recht lang draussen. Weiß aber nich wie die Ernte dieses Jahr ausfällt. 

Denke das die schon sehr hart sind


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Frisch geerntet und das Anfang Oktober, oder lass es meinetwegen in der letzten Septemberwoche gewesen sein. Da ist von einem weichen und unreifen Kolben ja wohl kaum mehr die Rede. Die Dinger sind zwar noch nicht vollreif, aber viel fehlt da nicht mehr.

Und so dümmliche Bemerkungen, wie den "Stadtmenschen", kannst du dir tunlichst sparen. Es gibt Dinge, die mich nicht freundlich machen. O.k.!


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Andal schrieb:


> Frisch geerntet und das Anfang Oktober, oder lass es meinetwegen in der letzten Septemberwoche gewesen sein. Da ist von einem weichen und unreifen Kolben ja wohl kaum mehr die Rede. Die Dinger sind zwar noch nicht vollreif, aber viel fehlt da nicht mehr.



Na da ist der Smiley leider nicht richtig rübergekommen. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Stadtmenschen. Gerade wenn ich völlig hilflos vor Fahrkartenautomaten stehe... bin ich auf deren Hilfe angewiesen. 

Zum Thema:
Der Mais , welcher hier bei uns noch steht- beginnt jetzt zu welken. Diese Kolben sind noch total frisch und riechen schön süß. Die Körner selbst sind noch grünlich und weich.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Zurück nehmen wird er den Mais warscheinlich nicht mehr.

Zur Not würde ich jetzt die Maiskörner abmachen, kurz aufkochen/oder ziehen lassen im Wasser, dann direkt füttern oder wenn mäglich einfrieren. Du kannst ihn natürlich auch trocknen, das würde mir aber zu stressig sein.

Warscheinlich wirst du dir fürs nächste mal, im Raiffeisen Mais kaufen. Das ist günstiger und macht weniger arbeit.

Selbst wenn die Maiskolben geschenkt wäre würde ich diese Zeit nicht Opfern. Das investier ich lieber die Kohle ( 11€ bei uns für 20 kg) und hab zwei stunden mehr am Wasser.


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Servus.
Warum soll er den Mais wegschmeißen oder zurückgeben. Nur weil heute fast jeder zu faul ist mal ein Hand zu rühren und wenn er sich nur 5€ spart sind das 5€. Ist ja auch bei den Würmern so, viele jammern weils so teuer sind aber zu faul sein mal am Abend mit einer Taschenlampe zu suchen. Mal am Abend hingesetzt und ein wenig gepult dann portionsweise Kochen und gut ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Stefff (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Warum soll er den Mais wegschmeißen oder zurückgeben. Nur weil heute fast jeder zu faul ist mal ein Hand zu rühren und wenn er sich nur 5€ spart sind das 5€. Ist ja auch bei den Würmern so, viele jammern weils so teuer sind aber zu faul sein mal am Abend mit einer Taschenlampe zu suchen. Mal am Abend hingesetzt und ein wenig gepult dann portionsweise Kochen und gut ist.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Jop,

ich bin auch der Meinung, einfach mal die Frage des TE zu beantworten! Dieser will ja schließlich wissen wie er seinen vorhandenen Mais haltbar machen bzw. lagern kann!
Er hat sicherlich Freude an seinem erstandenen Mais, wenn es ihm zuviel Arbeit macht wird er nächstes mal schon fertigen Hartmais kaufen!!!

Nun weiß er, wenn er es nicht schon wusste, dass Hartmais reltiv günstig zu erwerben ist.

Manche haben eben Spaß etwas zu machen aus reiner Lust an der Sache, über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich immer diskutieren.
Ich selbst bastle mir auch so manche Sachen zum Angeln die für ein paar Euro zu kaufen sind. Gerade jetzt dann im Winter. Bleie gießen oder Backleads aus Steinen machen ist auch nur der reine Spaß am selbermachen und auch nicht immer die günstigere alternative!

Lasst ihm doch seinen Mais UND seinen Spaß!
Wie auch immer.

Grüße!


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Er sollte zwei Dinge tun...



> habe von einem *befreundeten* Landwirt *für ein paar Euro* 20 KG frisch geerntete Maiskolben bekommen.



...erstens die "Freundschaft" neu bewerten, denn wahre Freunde nehmen für solche Kinkerlitzchen kein Geld.

...und zweitens die überbezahlte Ware verbrauchen, wo er sie nun mal hat.


----------



## Pacman1710 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Andal schrieb:


> Wirkt so ein kompleter, steinharter Maiskolben, am Grund verankert, dann auf die Karpfen so, wie das güldene "M" auf den Angler, wenn er auf dem Weg nach Hause ein Hüngerchen verspürt? Was soll da locken? Bis dieses Objekt so weit befeuchtet ist, dass es auch wirkt, haben aber einige Tageskarten ihre Gültigkeit verloren!


 

Einfach mal genauer lesen, dann klappts auch mit'n "Nachbarn"!!!
Wie du dann sehen kannst, steht dort *UNGETROCKNET*!!#h#h


Gruß Pac


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Ach so... die Karpfen fieseln die Kolben dann ab. Hab ganz vergessen, dass Karpfen zu den Nagetieren gehören. Ich hab ja in meinem Leben schon viel Latein zu hören bekommen, aber der maiskolbenabnagende Karpfen ist neu. Dafür gebührt dir ein #6 !


----------



## Pacman1710 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Und der gequollene Mais den man zum Füttern nimmt ist nur des spaßes halber??? 
Was meinst du wie die Karpfen z.B. Dreikantmuscheln von Ästen runter brechen???? Mit'n Montiereisen??#c


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Ist ja schon gut. Und wir machen auch noch was Petersilie bei und ein paar Blümchen. Soll ja auch was fürs Auge sein. 

Die Muscheln kriegen sie ab, eben weil sie fest sitzen, einen Widerstand bieten. Wie rammst du die Kolben in den Boden?

Aber lassen wir es...


----------



## Pacman1710 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Naja, muß ich ja nicht, sind ja schließlich mit dem Ankerblei der Boje verbunden! Außerdem sagte ich auch was von Lockwirkung und diese ist in jedem Fall gegeben.

Vieleicht ist ja dein in die Jahre gekommener Klappstuhl nicht mehr in der Lager dein Gewicht länger als 3 Std zu tragen, aber das muß doch bei anderen so nicht der Fall sein. (nicht böse gemeint)

Der TE kann doch evtl. 2, 3 oder sogar ne ganze Woche am Wasser sitzen. Dabei weichen die Körnen schön auf und man hat nichts anderes wie nen "Langzeitfutterkolben" am Spod.
Falls das nicht der Fall ist, einfach den oder die Maiskolben be halbe Std. kochen und ab damit in den See!!!:m


----------



## gründler (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Die Milchreife ist anfang/mitte August gewesen!

Damit wir unsere BGA's füttern können muss der Mais eine bestimmte "härte" erreichen.

Die ist seit gut 2 Wochen erreicht.


Stadtmenschen wa ^^


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



gründler schrieb:


> Die Milchreife ist anfang/mitte August gewesen!
> 
> Damit wir unsere BGA's füttern können muss der Mais eine bestimmte "härte" erreichen.
> 
> ...




stimmt Gründler! es gibt keine frühen, mittelfrühen , mittelspäte & späte Sorten?
der komplette Mais in unserer Republik ist mittlerweile Steinhart!

so besser?


Gruß Jörgl


----------



## gründler (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Immer locker Jörg.


Klar gibt es verschiedene Sorten,aber die Ernte fällt halt Deutschlandweit in die Monate ende August September Oktober.

Das der überall Steinhart ist hast du gesagt nicht ich,da ich seit 4 Wochen nur Mais sehe hab ich aber nicht so die lust das jetzt tiefer zu beleuchten.Dem Mähwerk und dem Häcksler ist das egal wie hart oder weich der ist ^^

Aber er muss halt ne gewisse reife erreichen um Produktiv in der BGA zu sein.

So weiter machen bin wieder raus.

#h


----------



## Stefff (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Hi Leute!

Seit mir jetzt bitte nicht böse, aber das war mal die Frage hier.



Tyrunic schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe von einem befreundeten Landwirt für ein paar Euro 20 KG frisch geerntete  Maiskolben bekommen.
> Wie lager ich diese jetzt ein, so dass sie besonders lange halten?
> Am liebsten wär mir, wenn sie über ein halbes Jahr halten würden, da ich nie besonders viel anfütter.





Sind wir jetzt im Landwirtschafts-Forum, oder ist das der Trööt, wie "schmeckt" der Mais meiner BGA am besten oder wann ist er reif, reifer am reifesten!!

Wär mal interessant was der TE dazu sagt, wollte er das alles wissen?
Manchmal frag ich mich, wie wir es immer wieder schaffen, uns in ein paar +20 Posts so vom Thema zu entfernen?

Nichts für ungut, nur mal ne Feststellung!

Grüße, Stefff!!!


----------



## Koalabaer (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Stefff schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, wie wir es immer wieder schaffen, uns in ein paar +20 Posts so vom Thema zu entfernen?



die Frage wurde von dir ja schon super beantwortet.

siehe:


> also wenn de Kolben hast dann würd ichs machen wie schon zu Omas zeiten.
> Kolben schälen, d.h. die Blätter zurückziehen, aber nicht ganz abmachen, dann die Kolben an ner Leine (am besten auf`m Dachboden, falls vorh.) zum trocknen aufhängen!
> 
> Gerade jetzt zu Erntedank wieder, wie jedes Jahr, uraltes Brauchtum, zumindest in Bayern!
> ...



Gruß Jörg


----------



## cyberpeter (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

@ Steff

Das ist doch (leider) nichts neues ... |rolleyes

Die Hauptinfos hat der TE ja.

Fand den Thread aber gar nichts so schlecht, hat zum nachdenken angeregt.... 

Da habe ich selber festgestellt, da ich meinen Mais+Weizen, den ich auch vom Bauern, aber "verunreinigt" (mit kl. Steinen, "Biomaterialresten" usw.) und noch nicht ganz trocken "für ein paar Euro" bekomme, das das nicht so ganz effizent ist... 

Da sitzt man bei geschätzt 50 kg schon einige Zeit bis man zumindest die "groben Verunreinigungen" raus hat und das ganze getrocknet hat schon eine Ewigkeit für eine Ersparnis von nicht mal 20 €.


Gruß Peter


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

was das Problem am Maiskolben-Pulen sein soll weiß ich nicht. wenn er den Mais doch einmal hat, dann kann er ihn auch nutzen! ich sitz bspw gerade am Wasser neben einem maisfeld und habe 15 trockene Kolben gesammelt und abgepopelt . innerhalb von 10min hatte ich genug Mais für die nächste Sitzung.
wichtig ist dabei, die trockenen Kolben zu nehmen, da sich der Mais dann leicht lösen lässt . 
PS für diejenigen die es genau nehmen -mir ist bewusst, dass es verboten ist, Mais vom Feld zu stibitzen.


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Ach einmal muss ich noch.

Unser Angelmais (Sackware) kommt zu 70-80% aus Indien USA und co.

Deutsche Landwirte bauen für ihre eigenen BGA's an,und nen paar Dreschen die Kolben selbst als Viehfutter oder Saatgut.

Vieleicht regt das auch mal an nen bißchen drüber zu grübeln wo unser Mais/Soja.... so herkommt und wieviel Gen/Bio Soja/Mais...so unters Volk gehauen wird ohne das ihr wißt woher und wie angebaut...etc.


Der Preis fürs Big Pack 1000kg Mais aus Indien lag vor nen paar Wochen bei 358,50€.




Ps:
Der trick von Oma damals hat nur einen Haken,die Schimmelgefahr und das Ungeziefer risiko ist so höher als wenn man die Kolben Drescht (Körner runter).Dann gut durchtrocknen lassen und danach die Körner Verpacken.



|wavey:


----------



## GeorgeB (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



> PS für diejenigen die es genau nehmen -mir ist bewusst, dass es verboten ist, Mais vom Feld zu stibitzen.



Im Fall der Fälle schwöre ich beim Leben meiner Schwiegermutter, dass du ihn bezahlen wolltest, aber die Kasse nicht gefunden hast!

Ca. 100 Gramm pro Kolben ist trotzdem ein anstrengendes "Geschäft". #6


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Stefff schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Seit mir jetzt bitte nicht böse, aber das war mal die Frage hier.
> 
> ...



Das ist nun einmal die Natur eines Gespräches. Es entwickelt sich dynamisch. Das ist allemal anregender, als eine Eingangsfrage in ein, zwei Beiträgen quasi "totzubeantworten" und es dann zu vergessen. Das tut weder dem Forum an sich gut, noch bietet es die Gelegenheit, dass plötzlich neue und vielleicht noch ganz interessante Aspekte auftun. Man muss ggf. etwas mehr lesen, aber das bereitet uns ja keine körperliche Pein, oder!?


----------



## Stefff (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Hallo nochmals!

@gründler: Will/wollte hier niemand das Wort verbieten, steht mir auch in keiner Weise zu!!

@Andal: War nur mal laut gedacht, sorry. Warscheinlich steht mir dies auch nicht zu. War nur ne Feststellung! 

Grüße, allerseits!!


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Stefff schrieb:


> @Andal: War nur mal laut gedacht, sorry. Warscheinlich steht mir dies auch nicht zu. War nur ne Feststellung.



Das und nichts anders tun wir doch alle... so what!?


----------



## Stefff (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



Andal schrieb:


> Das und nichts anders tun wir doch alle... so what!?



So nothing, it`s all right!

Cheerio!!|wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Im Fall der Fälle schwöre ich beim Leben meiner Schwiegermutter, dass du ihn bezahlen wolltest, aber die Kasse nicht gefunden hast!
> 
> Ca. 100 Gramm pro Kolben ist trotzdem ein anstrengendes "Geschäft". #6



es dauert etwas aber während man so auf den Biss wartet oder Vor der glotze  sitzt lässt  es sich ertragen


----------



## wrdaniel (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Über die ersten Boilies wurde bestimmt auch hergezogen. Ich bin für einen Maiskolben am Haar. Sollte ein relativ selektiver Köder für große Fische sein. 

Ansonsten könnte man mal probieren, die Kolben der Länge nach zu vierteln, in 1cm breite Stücke schneiden und diese in einem leckeren Fond einkochen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mais lagern*

Was ein Glück zahl ich nur 12,50€ für das Zentner Mais  Egal ob Bruch oder ganz.

Das puhlen geht zwar irgendwann extrem auf die Finger , aber mit der richtigen Technik ist auch das schnell erledigt


----------

